# Looking for Teff hay MD/ DE/ Central PA



## wmiller (Oct 22, 2009)

I have a horse customer asking for Teff hay. Any one around have any or know where I could get ahold of some?


----------



## Rodney R (Jun 11, 2008)

You have got to be kidding. Most people that we took teff to didn't want to see it again, and I don't know why, it looked like a real nice hay. We had a couple folks ask for it, so planted about 30 acres, and nearly all of it failed. 1st crop was nearly a total loss, as it had too many wild grasses in it (like foxtail), and then 75% of it died - it must have had some sort of disease. I would venture a guess that you'll have a hard time finiding any.

Rodney


----------



## PaCustomBaling (Jun 6, 2009)

Hey Miller,
I'll keep an eye out for some Teff, but I don't know of any around. I think most people don't plant it because it's a hard plant to establish, being that it is a very small seed! That's odd that Rodney may have had a disease get to it, since it's relatively new to the states...but it's possible. From what I heard, it's nice hay...comparable to Timothy but with better test results. I'll keep my eye open...


----------



## Rodney R (Jun 11, 2008)

I was baffled. This was the 3rd year we grew it. I got the seed from FS, and they said that the little that they had gotten in - we bought most of it, so I think there are very few people planting it.

Rodney


----------



## Barry Bowen (Nov 16, 2009)

I have done teff now for two years, and plan on doing it for some time to come. Yes it is more work, yes it has to be planted every year. I have had good results, fair results, poor results depending on many different things. It seems the best thing to do is keep it in fields where you can keep an eye on it daily. If you understand what the seed needs (no till drills do not work on teff) it is not hard to grow. Teff is not something that you try, as you will be disappointed. Teff is something that you make a decision to do and then follow through. It is more difficult to get baled properly. Teff is just hard to dry, more like drying alfalfa then grass. It does not like cold at all, I usually wait till Memorial day to get in the ground.

I have a little for sale now, but most of what I have is spoken for. My little hay business is concentrated on the horse people, and I am selective of who I let try my teff as I do not want to create a bigger market then I can supply. There is not a horse yet that I have put the teff in front of that has not eaten it! It has to be made right thow. You cannot wait for it to get to 3-4 feet tall as it is basically worth less at that point. I have had proteins as high as 21% and RFV's as high as 131. This particular hay has gone to a horse lady who shows and works her main show horse quite hard. On the teff this is the first year the horse has held weight when she got into training.

Seed is readily available around here either from Dave Hake, or King's Agriseed

If you want to talk more and maybe get just a little for your customer to try let me know and we can work something out


----------

